# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Umbrella + Cosplay = Mauvaise idée

## Emile Zoulou

Il y a deux endroits où on est sûr de rencontrer des gens bizarres : La chambre d’El Gringo le samedi soir et les conventions de fans de films d'horreur. La vidéo qui suit entrant dans la seconde catégorie, vous n’y verrez donc aucunes oreilles de porcs et encore moins de tee-shirt de Jesus bariolés. Pour promouvoir la convention de la Crypticon à Seattle, un des organisateurs n’a rien trouvé de plus malin que de se déguiser en agent d’Umbrella Corporation (du jeu Resident Evil pour ceux ayant été  abducté E.T. ces dernières décennies) et de déambuler en distribuant des flyers pour l’évènement. Un passant terrorisé a appelé la police pour prévenir qu’un homme masqué, armé d’un fusil mitrailleur et de grenades attaquait le centre commercial, et une dizaine de voiture de police se sont pointé pour coffrer le type. Alors bon, il n’est pas resté longtemps menotté, tout juste le temps de vérifier ses dires, mais cela appuie ma thèse défendue dans le dernier Canard PC : Trop de zombies, ça n'a vraiment rien de bon.



Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Raphyo

C'est depuis le 11 septembre que les ricains sont devenus parano à ce point?

----------


## nokeo

Disons qu'ils sont un peu tendus ces derniers temps ...

----------


## Kette

Bien foutu le déguisement n'empêche.

----------


## Bah

> C'est depuis le 11 septembre que les ricains sont devenus parano à ce point?


On voit pas le contexte certes, mais dans le pays des schools shootings, c'est plutôt sain que des passants aient réagi en voyant un mec en tenue paramilitaire armé d'un fusil mitrailleur, non ?

----------


## Mélanome

Il aurait été déguisé en Viva Piñata ou en pokemon, moi j'aurais tiré sans somation ...  ::):  

Prétextant que la chasse est ouverte ...

----------


## mrFish

> On voit pas le contexte certes, mais dans le pays des schools shootings, c'est plutôt sain que des passants aient réagi en voyant un mec en tenue paramilitaire armé d'un fusil mitrailleur, non ?


Ben non.
Les Schools Shooters sont en jeans, t-shirts et baskets.

Ça en ferait des mecs à interpeller.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> On voit pas le contexte certes, mais dans le pays des schools shootings, c'est plutôt sain que des passants aient réagi en voyant un mec en tenue paramilitaire armé d'un fusil mitrailleur, non ?


En Belgique on se méfie des Jokers maintenant.

----------


## scritche

> 





> C'est depuis le 11 septembre que les ricains sont devenus parano à ce point?




Si tu trouve normal de voir un mec se promener en rue en tenue paramilitaire (soit) et armé jusqu'aux dents (et quand tu n'as jamais vu de près une grenade ou une arme de poing, ce qui est le cas d'une majorité de personne, pas facile de faire la différence entre du vrai et du faux), moi pas.
Encore heureux que la police intervienne.

----------


## Nono

Si après ça il n'a pas écoulé son stock de flyers, c'est qu'il n'est pas doué.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

La prison du coin va acheter un nouveau jeu je pense.

----------


## Poulos

:haha:

----------


## zAo

Ouais bah si c'était Jill Valentine qui distribuait les flyers, et non Chris Redfield ou qui sais-je.... ça serait jamais arrivé !  Des armes, oui, mais avec des femmes ! çay ça l'Améwik !

----------


## silarkhar

En fait, il a eu de la chance d'etre arrete par les flics, sinon un commercant apeure l'aurait surement abattu avec son fusil a pompe planque sous le comptoir  ::lol::

----------


## gros_bidule

Ils n'ont pas non plus embarqué les catins style manga à moitiée nues munies d'oreilles de lapinous (désolé, connais pas le terme approprié, mais bon vous voyez ?) ? Nan ? Ha ben bravo, on protège même pas les mineurs. Pffff...

----------


## johnclaude

> En fait, il a eu de la chance d'etre arrete par les flics, sinon un commercant apeure l'aurait surement abattu avec son fusil a pompe planque sous le comptoir


Moi j'aurais cru que c'était ça la chute de l'histoire "et c'est alors que bob n'a écouté que son courage et a déchargé son desert eagle dans la tête de ce con de geek".
La prochaine fois, il portera une casquette rouge et une moustache

----------


## Chmoc

> C'est depuis le 11 septembre que les ricains sont devenus parano à ce point?


Non, ils l'ont toujours été plus ou moins... Plus que moins d'ailleurs.
Mais bon, c'est quand même pas très malin de la part du type.  ::|:

----------


## Dartagnan

Pffff! Lamentable!  ::|: 

Je veux voir la gueule du "passant terrorisé"... Un Champion celui-là! :;): 


Et les condés ils jouent à quoi là?
- Vous reconnaissez être le propriétaire de  cette grenade en plastique?
- Oui M'sieur l'agent!
- ça va vous couter cher mon petit gars!!!
 ::(: 

(J'ai besoin de le faire en VO ou c'est bon?  ::huh::  )





> Si tu trouve normal de voir un mec se promener en rue en tenue paramilitaire (soit) et armé jusqu'aux dents (et quand tu n'as jamais vu de près une grenade ou une arme de poing, ce qui est le cas d'une majorité de personne, pas facile de faire la différence entre du vrai et du faux), moi pas.
> Encore heureux que la police intervienne.


Euh... Faut arrêter craquer là!
Il s'amusait pas à braquer les gens avec son M4 en plastoc, il distribuait des flyers!

Partant de là, toute personne normalement constituer peut en déduire qu'il n'y a pas de danger majeur.

Je ne pense pas que les groupes paramilitaires ricains s'amusent à se balader full equiped dans les rues pour recruter ou propagander! ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zepolak

Voilà ce qui se passe quand les gens manquent de bon sens (dans ce cas, le passant apeuré, je rejoins plutôt Dartagnan sur ce coup) : ça finit en news dans CpC !

----------


## The Real Dav

Surtout qu'aux US les répliques d'armes ont un bout orange, et on le voit bien sur la vidéo.
Lui enfiler les bracelets pour ça, ya bien des cons...

----------


## KiwiX

Y a moyen de le contacter pour avoir la même tenue ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Surtout qu'aux US les répliques d'armes ont un bout orange, et on le voit bien sur la vidéo.
> Lui enfiler les bracelets pour ça, ya bien des cons...


Si c'est comme en France, ça ne donne pas le droit de port dans un lieu public pour autant  :tired:

----------


## Groowhoc

Ben voila la pub est faite et bien

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bienvenue, Groowhoc, mais attention à ta ponctuation.
Et essuie tes pieds avant d'entrer, mets tes patins et pose pas tes mains sur les vitres.

----------


## scritche

> Surtout qu'aux US les répliques d'armes ont un bout orange, et on le voit bien sur la vidéo.
> Lui enfiler les bracelets pour ça, ya bien des cons...


 
Je passe ma vie sur les JV, regarder des dvd/séries/films de toute sorte, j'ai déjà fait du painball et tenu des repliques de pistolets à bille dans les pattes et j'en sais rien, alors une madame qui passe, tu penses qu'elle le sait.

Toi tu le vois tu rigoles, mais la madame qui passe en voiture ou voit la scène de 50m n'a qu'une fraction de seconde pour analyser la situation, et dans ce cas, elle a très bien réagi.

----------


## Dartagnan

Et bah heureusement que toutes les personnes présentes n'ont pas "bien réagit"!

V'là l'émeute...

----------


## Twisted

> Et bah heureusement que toutes les personnes présentes n'ont pas "bien réagit"!
> 
> V'là l'émeute...


Ca me semble on ne peut plus normal comme réaction, je vois pas ce qu'il y a de lamentable là dedans. :tired: 

Effectivement, kevin et ses potes qui font 4 h de paint ball par semaine et qui ont plié 10 fois resident evil ont du trouver le gars amusant.

Mais tatie josiane qui va sur le web plutôt pour voir des sites de point de croix que sur des sites de vente de répliques d'armes, qu'elle panique et qu'elle ne sache pas différencier un truc en plastoc d'une vraie arme, c'est juste une réaction normale vu le nombre de débilos qui font des carnages tous les ans aux US.

C'est comme les gens qui trouvaient hyper droles que des new yorkais aient paniqué avec l'histoire d'Air Force One qui survolait New York pour prendre des photos. Haha les débiles c'est vrai.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bah

Je propose que ceux qui pensent que ça n'arrive qu'aux US, parce qu'ils sont trop paranos,  aillent faire un tour dans une banque fraçaise avec une réplique d'arme... A priori c'est un délit d'ailleurs, non ?

----------


## Dartagnan

> Ca me semble on ne peut plus normal comme réaction, je vois pas ce qu'il y a de lamentable là dedans.
> 
> Effectivement, kevin et ses potes qui font 4 h de paint ball par semaine et qui ont plié 10 fois resident evil ont du trouver le gars amusant.
> 
> Mais tatie josiane qui va sur le web plutôt pour voir des sites de point de croix que sur des sites de vente de répliques d'armes, qu'elle panique et qu'elle ne sache pas différencier un truc en plastoc d'une vraie arme, c'est juste une réaction normale vu le nombre de débilos qui font des carnages tous les ans aux US.
> 
> C'est comme les gens qui trouvaient hyper droles que des new yorkais aient paniqué avec l'histoire d'Air Force One qui survolait New York pour prendre des photos. Haha les débiles c'est vrai.


Et bien Tatie Josianne n'a pas beaucoup de jugeote!
On lui demande pas de savoir différencier un M4 d'un M16, mais de tenir compte du contexte:
Dans une foule où personne ne bronche (où même Kevin et ses potes rigolent en voyant le gus), avec son œil entrainé, elle capable de repérer un terroriste? N'excellent justement que dans le point de croix, elle pourrait peut-être se dire que des personnes plus aptes à identifier une arme n'ont pas réagi.
Mais c'est sûr qu'à passer ses journées devant la Fox en faisant sa couture... Bah ça laisse plus beaucoup de place à un esprit critique!  ::rolleyes:: 

La prochaine fois qu'elle va voir un gros télétubbies ou un gros canaris jaune qui distribue des tracts elle va signaler une invasion extraterrestre?


En revanche, pour le passage de Air Force One, je trouve ça au contraire très con de la part du gouvernement. La frayeur des New-Yorkais était tout à fait justifiée.




> Je propose que ceux qui pensent que ça n'arrive qu'aux US, parce qu'ils sont trop paranos,  aillent faire un tour dans une banque fraçaise avec une réplique d'arme... A priori c'est un délit d'ailleurs, non ?


Ici le contexte est différent (Comme pour Air Force One justement). Dans des zones sensibles et selon les niveaux de sécurités appliqués tout ce qui se rapproche de près ou de loin d'une arme peut légitimement amener à ce genre de réaction.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ici le contexte est différent (Comme pour Air Force One justement). Dans des zones sensibles et selon les niveaux de sécurités appliqués tout ce qui se rapproche de près ou de loin d'une arme peut légitimement amener à ce genre de réaction.


En France, tu n'as pas le droit d'être dans un lieu public (rue...) avec un objet qui ressemble, même vaguement, à une arme à feu.

GMB doit être plus au point que moi là-dessus.

----------


## lortar

> Si c'est comme en France, ça ne donne pas le droit de port dans un lieu public pour autant


Ben justement si, aux Etats-Unis le port d'arme est légale (c'est même le deuxième amendement de leur constitution - détention et port). En France la détention est juste "autorisée" (ça veut dire que oui tu peux en acheter une mais elle reste chez toi)... Quand vous avez montré assez de pattes blanches pour en en acheter une.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Moi je le trouve bien réussi le déguisement de Jet Li.

A c'est un soldat d'umbrella...Merde faut qu'il change.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bien foutu le déguisement n'empêche.


T'as ça dans toutes les bonnes boutiques d'airsoft-guns.  :^_^: 

---------- Post ajouté à 14h43 ----------




> Si tu trouve normal de voir un mec se promener en rue en tenue paramilitaire (soit) et armé jusqu'aux dents (et quand tu n'as jamais vu de près une grenade ou une arme de poing, ce qui est le cas d'une majorité de personne, pas facile de faire la différence entre du vrai et du faux), moi pas.
> Encore heureux que la police intervienne.


Savoir que des policiers équipés d'armes de guerre trainent dans la rue, ça ne ma rassurerait pas non-plus.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ben justement si, aux Etats-Unis le port d'arme est légale (c'est même le deuxième amendement de leur constitution - détention et port).


Le port visible d'une arme de guerre dans un lieu public y compris ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

> En France, tu n'as pas le droit d'être dans un lieu public (rue...) avec un objet qui ressemble, même vaguement, à une arme à feu.


À une arme tout court, va te promener en brandissant un poignard, tu vas voir... Seule exception : les armes de catégorie 8, et encore, pas toutes (mais tu peux te balader librement avec une arme à feu longue datant d'avant 1870, par exemple...)

----------


## Aun

> Le port visible d'une arme de guerre dans un lieu public y compris ?


Il y a eu un cas avec google street view, il me semble.

----------


## tb-51

Il est mort de rire, tellement la situation est stupide.

----------


## Anonyme866

C'est vrai qu'il est réussi le costume. J'aimerais bien le voir avec le masque porté.

Pour le zèle des policiers, je le comprends. On ne peut pas leur en vouloir vu le contexte et que, finalement, ils ont été compréhensifs sans faire les cowboyz. Il n'a eu ni passage à tabac, ni fouille au corps ou garde à vue, hein.

Bon, après, faudrait qu'ils réussissent à faire ça avec les vrétueurs, mais ça c'est pas gagné...

.

----------


## Triz'

Parlez en avec tous les gars qui font de l'airsoft. On ne se balade pas avec une réplique dans la rue.

Je connais pas la loi par coeur, mais "dans l'esprit du public, c'est une arme" => aux yeux de la loi, c'est une arme.

Tout comme attaquer une banque avec un coton-tige, c'est considéré comme une attaque à main armée (tu t'en sers comme d'une arme => aux yeux de la loi C'EST une arme).

Tu braques un flic avec une réplique, il aura le droit de te buter, ça sera considéré comme de la légitime défense.

----------


## Texgroove

> (...) Il n'a eu ni passage à tabac, ni fouille au corps ou garde à vue, (...)


C'est devenu des vrais tafiolles les flics américains  :^_^: 

(...)

Ah oui mais non, il n'était pas noir aussi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Vevster

> Ben justement si, aux Etats-Unis le port d'arme est légale (c'est même le deuxième amendement de leur constitution - détention et port). En France la détention est juste "autorisée" (ça veut dire que oui tu peux en acheter une mais elle reste chez toi)... Quand vous avez montré assez de pattes blanches pour en en acheter une.


A moitié faux. Le 2ème amendement est interprété comme droit de détention, pas de port (en dépit du "right to bear arms" qu'il contient) 

La possession est légale et moins limitée qu'en France par exemple (achat plus facile), mais dans beaucoup d'endroits, est soumise à déclaration, vérification etc...

Le port dans les lieux publics, ça dépend des Etats, voire des villes. A New York, tu verras pas un quidam avec un gun visible, sauf ceux dumetn autorisés ou dans des quartiers louches.

A contrario, dans certains états, le port d'arme dissimulée est autorisée (et visible aussi, l'autorisation de port d'arme dissimulée étant plus restrictive en général. V. Concealed Weapon permit...)


Par ailleurs, un citoyen peut perdre ce droit, notamment s'il a été condamné pour des faits pénaux (même après avoir purgé sa peine et être donc redevenu un cioyen lambda).

----------

